#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Need gas compressor (centrifugal and recip) training

## dearvijai

Hi Friend,



Can some be kind enough to please upload some training material on centrifugal and reciprocating compressor. I need it urgently as I have applied for job and knowledge on gas compressor is essential. Please helpSee More: Need gas compressor (centrifugal and recip) training

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi 


mention ur email here.I can only send u by mail since the file is size is big

regards,

Sasikumar

----------


## mkhurram79

you can send this material on my mail address mkhurram79@hotmail.com
and i will upload here for information of all fellows

----------


## dearvijai

Hi Sasi, Thanks for your reply. My email address is dearvijai@hotmail.com

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi All

Here i am sharing *Training material for Compressors - Fans &  Blowers
*
If anybody not able to download from rapidshare drop ur email address here.I will send to u by email

Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards,

Sasikumar

(Pls dont forget to reply ur comments)

----------


## mbc.engg

I need training material for sizing & pulsation analysis of volume bottles, separator etc. of compressor package. Please share if you have.

----------


## relango

Hi Sasi
Please send the file to mrelangovan@gmail.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## amir_jkh2002

> Hi 
> 
> 
> mention ur email here.I can only send u by mail since the file is size is big
> 
> regards,
> 
> Sasikumar



Dear Sasirkumar
I was wondering if you could share it for me. my mail address is amir_jkh2002@yahoo.com thank you for vote of confidence.
amir

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi Elango & Amir


check your mails & reply for confirmation

Regards

----------


## joe3112

Here is another ppt for "Compressor & Gas Compression"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If u face any problem in d/loading, write ur e-mail id, i'll send it to you.

----------


## sskctx

> Hi 
> 
> 
> mention ur email here.I can only send u by mail since the file is size is big
> 
> regards,
> 
> Sasikumar



Dear Sasi,

pls. mail to sskctx@gmail.com

----------


## jigneshdesai

Dear Sasikumar,

Can u send it to my email id is jignesh_ani@yahoo.co.in. 
Thank u very much in advance.

----------


## ssrvv78

sasirkumar  send me also  vivabrasil74@yahoo.com.ph

See More: Need gas compressor (centrifugal and recip) training

----------


## Luiz Campagnac

thanks

----------


## mgramalingam

Dear Sir,
             Please send the downloading link for the training material about centrifugal and positive displacement compressor to my following mail id : mgramalingam17@yahoo.co.in.I am highly grateful to you.

MG Ramalingam

----------


## pulsar3220

Dear sasirkumar,
can u send me the link for the following training material on centrifugal and reciprocating compressor...if u have any other training material plz send me that link too...will be very thankful to u....my mail id : bibind007@gmail.com

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi all

Check your mails & confirm (those who requested for the material)

Regards
Sasikumar

----------


## bachi

can any one send  the material to my personal ID kbrao818@gmail.com
it would be grateful

----------


## Gasflo

Originally Posted by sasirkumar View Post
Hi
mention ur email here.I can only send u by mail since the file is size is big
regards,

Sasikumar

Dear Sasikumar,

Can you please send it to my email id is gasflo@yahoo.com.au
Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## amir_jkh2002

Dear Friend
Can anybody share it for me, I can not download this file.

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thanks....

----------


## xyz420

SasirKumar: Thankyou for helping all of us. I am also interested in these documents so can you send it to me at kam_chore@yahoo.com 
I also request other person who already have a copy of it. share it with all forum members by uploading. Thanx once again.

----------


## Elangkoh1

Dear sasikumar

Can u email to me a copy please
My email is elangkoh@gmail.com

Thanx in advance

----------


## nordica

Sasikumar can you send me also a copy of materials on my email. 

alin.fulger@hbl.ro

Do you have something about optimizing the gas gathering from wells using a field compressor ?

----------


## xyz420

Sasirkumar: still waiting for your kind reply....

See More: Need gas compressor (centrifugal and recip) training

----------


## sharmeen

can you please share at sadafsharmeen@yahoo.com
thankyou

----------


## sharmeen

still long time but no response :Frown: . Hopefully will recieve in near feuture. thanx

----------


## sharmeen

still no response :Frown:  kindly if any 1 h aving the above said documents share with us. Thankyou

----------


## sharmeen

still waiting

----------


## kavita_00

Dear sasirkumar,
can u send me the link for the following training material on centrifugal and reciprocating compressor...if u have any other training material plz send me that link too...will be very thankful to u....my mail id :- vijaymlk@yahoo.co.in


Thanks

----------


## sharmeen

again requesting for above mentioned documents.

----------


## samuelbelly

I had a similar problem before the oil wet screw compressors in hydrocarbon gas service where gas is relatively heavy, as it cools the vessel connection point upstream gas compressor is in normal operation and especially after the closure, if it is not pressurized liquid hydrocarbons condense in the gas and will be included in lubricating oil.

----------


## sharmeen

still waiting for the file on sadafsharmeeen@yahoo.com

----------


## sharmeen

still waiting

----------


## haarika

Hi sasikumar,
I will be very grateful to you, if you share at this address haari_srinivas@yahoo.com.
Thankx.

----------


## rahulgggohil

> Hi 
> 
> 
> mention ur email here.I can only send u by mail since the file is size is big
> 
> regards,
> 
> Sasikumar



heyy sasi,
can u please send to me also?my id is rahulgggohil@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## prajwal

*Dear Sasikumar,



Can u please send me the material... my adress chaitu1056@yahoo.com

Thanks & Regards,
Prajwal*See More: Need gas compressor (centrifugal and recip) training

----------


## prajwal

*Dear joe,

Please send me the file of 'compressor & gas compression..... Here is my mail id... chaitu1056@yahoo.com

Thanks & Regards,
Prajwal*

----------


## poken

Can u send it to my email id is

badoyaoyao@gmail.com

Thank u very much in advance.

----------


## ngovankhoi

send me a copy
thanks!
ngovankhoi@gmail.com

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

kindly send me the book.

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

my email is engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com

----------


## aagusmani

my email is aagusmani@yahoo.com

----------


## mujtaba583

Good day sasikumar,
Kindly send me email the training material of gas compressors at mujtaba583@yahoo.com

Looking forward for a prompt and favourable reply.

----------


## pewekarim

Can u send it to my email id is johnjohnon@gmail.com. 
Thank u in advance.

----------


## IWANGUNAWAN1979

dear sasi 
Please send to my email : iwan_gun30@yahoo.com for Training material for Compressors - Fans & Blowers. Thanks for your kindness..

----------


## zamry.cna

Is the file still available. Please send it to me : zamry.rosli@gmail.com

----------


## erwin7

Dear Mr. Sasikumar,

Can you send me to..??
Here is my email :
eshipuden_7@yahoo.com

Thankyou very much

----------


## adeshchem

please mail me the traing material on centrifugal and reciprocating compressors on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


thanks.See More: Need gas compressor (centrifugal and recip) training

----------


## tkbobo

Hello,

Sasirkuma kindly send the book on the compressors to me on a_dotun@yahoo.co.uk. Your help will be appreciated.

Thanks.

----------


## pigkyjoy

Dear Sasikumar,

Please sent it to my e-mail  (pigkyjoy@hotmail.com)

thank you for your kindness
joy

----------


## arlque

dear all.
could you please email me the training material.
currently need of that for my new project.
ariq_10@yahoo.com
many thanks brothers n sisters

----------


## hoangducbk

Hi sasirkumar,
I can't download from rapidshare, so could you send to my email, please.

my email: hoangductran@gmail.com

Regards,
hoangduc

----------


## sorena

Dear Sasi
please mail it me, thanks
sorenarya@gmail.com

----------


## matthewanthony59

hello sasi,
could you please send it to my email..gmatthewanthony1959@gmail.com....thanks alot

----------


## sanju2sanju

Hello F'nd,
         Kindly forward the gas compressor manual to my ID i.e. sanju2sanju@gmail.com

----------


## pankajmathukiya

Please also send on pbm_mech@yahoo.com 
thanks

----------


## sorena

Dear Sasi
it is very appreciated to mail it to sorenarya@gmail.com
many thanks

----------


## juhrilover

dear Sasirkumar,
please upload it in a website so we all can download it, and no need to e-mail every person.

Thanks.

----------


## sharmeen

you are absolutely right Juhrilover. but i am afraid to say that i don't think Sasirkumar shared this document via email to any one. That's why no one share the above mentioned documents.

----------


## erwin7

Can you send me to....??



eshipuden_7@yahoo.com

Thank'sSee More: Need gas compressor (centrifugal and recip) training

----------


## Paul Ohior

Hello sasi,
please can you send it to my mail  :Stick Out Tongue: aul_ohoir@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## adeshchem

can u please mail compressor training material 
adeshchem@gmail.com

Thanks.
QUOTE=sasirkumar;62050]Hi 


mention ur email here.I can only send u by mail since the file is size is big

regards,

Sasikumar[/QUOTE]

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks Sasikumar

----------


## weldsv

I have DVD of ARIEL which include next part - Introduction, Lubricaion, Packing, Piston rod and Valve. If it is intresting for someone? This DVD is very good but I think it is more for mechanician

----------


## selvajee2000

Hi Sasi, Appreciate if you can send me the materials to selvajee2000@gmail.com

----------


## dnovandi

Hi Sasi,

Please to send to my email also ; dnovandi@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

rgds,
Dedy

----------


## comizeti

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mobek

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*file not there!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## baharudin

Dear Sasikumar,

can you send it to my email id is baharu.april@gmail.com
thank U in advance

----------


## FATHI

Sasikumar and other friends can you send me also a copy of materials on my email.

aloulou12003@yahoo.fr

thanks a lot

----------


## madil529

pls send me a training of centrifugal and reciprocating compressor(preferably Ariel)
my email is adilime@hotmail.com

----------


## josefreitas

a new link h-t-t-p://www.mediafire.com/?tyzd3zmiymy

See More: Need gas compressor (centrifugal and recip) training

----------


## quocviet

Dear Sasikumar,
 Please send the document to my is quocvietppmb@yahoo.com . Do you have any document relevant to balanced-opposed reciprocating compressor used to compress natural gas? If any, pls send it to me for reference. Thank a lot

----------

